# Come celebrate with me!



## L I Jane (Jul 21, 2007)

After I posted my pic of Paph Magic Lantern--so many had suggested that I take it to judging so I did today with all the flowers opened but one bud--6 flowers on six inflorescences plus the bud.This is my 1st time at judging which was in Elmsford NY.It was the second to the last plant to be judged. I got a CCE of 90 pts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!The judges came up afterward & said it was a fabulously well grown plant.It should be in the awards quarterly in the future.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 21, 2007)

:clap:You sound surprised? 
It was absolutely beautiful!
Congratulations on your growing skills.


----------



## Marco (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats Jane!!!!!


----------



## gore42 (Jul 21, 2007)

THATS AWESOME! Congratulations! There's no doubt that the plant (your growing of the plant, that is) deserved it!

- Matt Gore


----------



## Greenpaph (Jul 21, 2007)

Congratulations, Jane!

You sure deserve it!


----------



## Heather (Jul 21, 2007)

OMG!!!! JANE!!! that's FABULOUS!!!! 

I've been having a hard time keeping up with posts lately and look what I missed! Congratulations, girl, that is just wonderful news!


----------



## bwester (Jul 21, 2007)

Wahoo!!!!!
Party at Jane's!!!!
Who's got the keg??


----------



## Candace (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats, that's great!!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 21, 2007)

I should know most of the judges, that's a good award, congrats.


----------



## Ron-NY (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Jane :clap::clap::clap:...I had a friend there with a Catt tonight that was awarded.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 22, 2007)

:drool:Glad you did it! Well deserved, there was NO DOUBT!:rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 22, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> :drool:Glad you did it! Well deserved, there was NO DOUBT!:rollhappy::clap:



:smitten: It is a fantastic plant.


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 22, 2007)

yippee!!!!


----------



## paphreek (Jul 22, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## dave b (Jul 22, 2007)

Great accomplishment.


----------



## Rick Barry (Jul 22, 2007)

I'll watch for it in AQ; It should on the cover!
Truly an unforgettable honor!

Highest Regards,
Rick


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow. That is great growing.

Congratulations!!


----------



## Candace (Jul 22, 2007)

Everyone knows that AQ is not going to be around much longer, right? I'm still waiting for the AOS to get back to me. I signed up for 2 years and then I got the AOS magazine the very next day saying that there won't be an AQ in the near future(can't remember the month off-hand).


----------



## couscous74 (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats Jane :clap:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 23, 2007)

Awesome Jane. Well deserved!

-Ernie


----------



## Gilda (Jul 23, 2007)

:clap::clap: Congratulations !!Glad you listened to the masses !!


----------



## lothianjavert (Jul 23, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 23, 2007)

:clap::clap::clap:Congrats Jane! That was well deserved!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 24, 2007)

Excellent, Jane. Congrats!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jul 25, 2007)

Man that plant is awesome. Congrats!!


----------



## Frederick (Jul 25, 2007)

*Well deserved*

Congrats for this splendid success. 
Frederick


----------



## Kevin (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll join in too, a bit late - Congratulations!!! :clap: Did it bloom as well this year?


----------

